# The System Hasn't Failed?



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Not many people know this,
But about 2 months ago I got my 40k stuff for sale ripped off. I had it on the trading post here and somebody got it and set up a trade with me.

He had told me that he had sent my stuff so I, trying to give people a chance, sent my stuff. He never sent his nor did I get any response in preceding emails. I have had my house robbed 3 times and the police here didn't do nothing, so I gave them up. He did the same to another forum user ( i think) and the other guy sent letters to his parents, called the local stores, and called the police. He admitted to the thievery, and as it stands, Im due to get my stuff back after the trial. 

I would like to thank James (i have no idea what his forum name is); also the detective dude, who has shown more initiative than the lame "law keepers" around here.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Good to hear that your due to get your stuff back man, it sucks to be that situation where you have to be polite to somebody that you just want to scream at in order to get whats your back.

I'm in the same sorta situation at the moment with a guy that owes me $60 but isn't replying to my emails. I'll give him a week and them im going to get pissed. Its been going on for 3 months now.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Hate it when people try to rp you of, especially over this kind of stuff when you're doing eachother a favor!

So good to hear that there is some form of justice out there that every now and then does seem to be doing this worthy of its name :wink:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I would like to see a website where people could list the names, forum handles and ipn(?) address of all such thieves.

Immediately upon noticing such a user was a member of the forum, the admins could ban the address. We really don't need that sort around.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That would be good execpt for the fact that if would be rather hard to keep valid and truthfull. Could be quite open to abuse.

Would there be any legal issues surronding that?

If you find a way of keeping it free of explotation then it could be very useful.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

who was the user who ripped you off?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Good to hear that it's gonna be sorted.

It really is a *very bad thing* when someone rips you off, especially if they've come on as a fellow gamer. I mean FFS, basic human solidarity and decency say "No! Not on your feckin' nellie, mate!" (at least, if basic human solidarity and decency would say that if they were brought up in Ireland in the 1950s, but you get the idea I'm sure.) It's just wrong, conning people like that.

I'm sorry, I've realised that this is quite a stupid post, my main objection to thieves seems to be that they are liars; but FFS (again), some people offer a really good argument for not having a trusting nature; which I think is a bad thing personally, we should be able to believe what other people say - so lying bastards who abuse other peoples' good nature *really really* piss me off.

I'd say "now don't let it happen again" in a Monty Python voice, but really what I want to say is, "I hope this doesn't put you off trusting people, coz not everyone is a lying piece of shit, most of us are quite nice."

Of coursse, I'd say that if I were a lying bastard, which is the annoying thing.

Anyway, glad to hear you should get your stuff back - result.

:cyclops:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Good its all ok.

I'm very sorry that happened on a place like this. :x 

I'm sure the thief will not be returning, but if so, please link us to the thread and give us his user name.

He will be promptly banned.

And thanks for letting us know, Greyskull.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Actually I dont have a user name on the forum, I have the fake name he gave me, fake email he gave me and his real address. Dont trust any Josh Callahand's.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

See it is shit like that which keeps me from ever trying trading online and sites like Ebay. I have heard far too many tales of people getting ripped off to trust it. And that is sad when you consider that there are thousands of people out there just like me (or you) that are decent people who have something to trade with. It is morons like this Josh character who ruin it for the majority.


----------



## Das Boogie Man (Aug 26, 2007)

wow thats so nasty, i just signed up from Kovash Tauva and we havnt yet had a problem like this yet, i also hate ordering stuff online because aside from the postage and handling, im on a really tight budget so if i ordered a $65 hammerhead and it never came...im in a really tight spot but sympathies mate, i hate thieves

* line up known thieves and use em for Railgun practice* *roger sirs*


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

im fine buying stuff off sites, just not ebay.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Post his address so we can all converge on his house together to kick his arse.

...Joking.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> im fine buying stuff off sites, just not ebay.


Not fancy a shiny new spool of fishing line then?

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/TackleTek_W0QQsspagenameZMEQ3aFQ3aSTQQtZkm


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Another shamless plug i assume. :wink:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I have had a couple of little problem on Ebay but because I always pay with Pay-Pal i got my money back. So that my point really always use Pay-Pal on Ebay.

Real bummer on that Greyskullscrusade but good to hear you will get your stuff back in the end.

A name and shame policy would have various legal complications, so I don't know what to suggest.

Has this individual been banned from the site? If a conviction is made at the afore mentioned court case then we definatly have the right to ban him from HO outright.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

grey said he didnt know a username. if we had one, we'd ban his ass.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Morning cccp.  
Should be able to get it from the court case if the deal was arranged via the site.
If Grey is giving a statment its worth a mention.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Vash, how so you get you money back from ebay? My girlfriend lost some money - only a couple of quid luckily - because ebay suspended a seller about an hour after she paid for something, by paypal.

After about 6 weeks of faffing, ebay said 'oh yeah, totally the other dude's fault, he owes you the money; and as soon as he re-registers, we'll tell him to pay you.'

Which IMO is about as much use as a detailed road-map of the Sahara desert when you live in Antarctica and don't have a car. Or a boat. Or eyes.

On the other hand, no-one's ever ripped me off buying minis, thank Gork, Horus and Sigmar.

:cyclops:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Not from ebay as such, Pay Pal has it own complaint and insurance system, I have never tried Ebay for it, just went straight through the Pay Pal procedure.
(admittledly I had waited for a month for the Item and it took them about a week, but full refund was given.)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

hmm i just go with the policy of not sending anything till i get my side of the bargain. still, i know that has many flaws like the other person feeling the same way but you know ive never been ripped off, ever.

but this incident is an outrage and im glad that they have caught the culprit and justice is being served.


----------

